# Fan in av cabinet.



## Bluestraveler (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm searching for a fan that I can cool the inside of an AV cabinet that has my cable box, AV receiver, DVD, and gaming system in it. Can anyone suggest a product that will do the job?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They make rack mounted cooling enclosures for what you are wanting. http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/product-series.cfm?txtSeriesID=957 http://werackyourworld.com/products/accessories/cooling/


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Most people use computer case fans, the 120mm variety, to ventilate existing furniture AV cabinets. You can buy them pre-rigged for that very purpose or you can hook up your own if your handy with wiring.

These guys make a variety:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_e...TF8&node=172282&field-brandtextbin=Coolerguys

I would stick with 120mm if you have the space. They move more air and are quieter than the 80mm.


----------

